#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Принимаю прибежище у Оле Нидала. Пара срочных вопросов )

## Anthony

Итак, друзья. В понедельник принимаю прибежище у Оле Нидала.
Прошу ответить на несколько вопросов:
- помимо трех драгоценностей, прибежище принимается еще и в Гуру?
- если да, то обязан ли я почитать того Гуру, у которого принял прибежище (Оле Нидала)
- могу ли я в дальнейшем изменить школу?
- практики каких школ можно параллельно совмещать с Карма Кагью
- на первом посвящении даются какие-либо практики с божествами?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> помимо трех драгоценностей, прибежище принимается еще и в Гуру?


Стандартный текст Прибежища начинается с "Лама ла чабсучио", что означает "Я принимаю прибежище в ламе".



> если да, то обязан ли я почитать того Гуру, у которого принял прибежище


Безусловно. Это ведь тот, кто даровал Вам Прибежище.



> могу ли я в дальнейшем изменить школу?


Можете. Прибежище не обязывает следовать какой-то определенной школе.



> практики каких школ можно параллельно совмещать с Карма Кагью


Если возьмем в пример Джамгона Конгтрула Лодрё Тхайе, то любых.



> на первом посвящении даются какие-либо практики с божествами?


Нет. Для начала нужно сделать Нендро.

----------

Aion (21.01.2012), Joy (08.04.2012), Legba (21.01.2012), Германн (02.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (21.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Aion

-Прибежище принимается в Ламе, Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.
-Разумеется, поэтому перед тем, как принять Прибежище у Оле, хорошо подумайте (на БФ правилом хорошего тона у "буддийских буддистов" считается бросить камешек в сторону Карма Кагью).
-Да, можете.
-Каких сможете напрактиковать.
-Нет.

----------

Аньезка (21.01.2012), Слава Эркин (21.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Насчет сменить Махаяну на Хинаяну потом это большой вопрос.

----------

Legba (21.01.2012), Артем Тараненко (21.01.2012), Германн (02.01.2013), Дмитрий Белов (21.01.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (22.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Возможно потом вы будете заниматься экстремальным купанием :Smilie: 
http://tvcom-tv.ru/news/16/14098.php

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Можете. Прибежище не обязывает следовать какой-то определенной школе.


Кроме скатывания в Хинаяну, что является коренным падением.

----------

Германн (02.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Все зависит, думаю, от того, насколько серьезно он следовал Махаяне и понимал ее задачи. Некоторые начинают следовать тибетскому буддизму, но со временем понимают, что это не их метод. Вот поэтому, прежде чем следовать какой-то школе и принимать Прибежище, желательно разобраться в системах разных школ буддизма. Многие слишком спешат.

Но если стойко не получается практиковать методы Махаяны, думаю, в таком случае честнее отказаться от того, что не понимаешь и не принимаешь. Главное, не принижать после этого Махаяну, понимая, что если она не подходит тебе лично, то подходит другим.

Спросите на принятии Прибежища, что конкретно Вам нужно будет делать ежедневно, тексты молитвы  и каким образом зарождать связь с Прибежищем. Можете тщательно расспросить об этом опытных практикующих. Возьмите у них координаты, чтобы можно было бы позвонить, если возникнут вопросы. Запишите все подробно. Выполняйте ежедневно то, что сказали.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Кроме скатывания в Хинаяну, что является коренным падением.


Это само собой.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

> Кроме скатывания в Хинаяну, что является коренным падением.


Мой ум рисует такую картину:
Сверху слово МАХАЯНА. Снизу слово ХИНАЯНА. И человечек от слова МАХАЯНА падает к слову ХИНАЯНА.
Глупо, но действительно проскочила такая картинка в уме.
 :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (21.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В любом случае, последователь Махаяны не должен принижать Хинаяну и отговаривать от следования ей. Это тоже коренное падение.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (21.01.2012), Алексей Т (21.01.2012), Германн (02.01.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Кроме скатывания в Хинаяну, что является коренным падением.


вай горе минэ горэ! какой я падщи чилавек! э! вай Будда джан что тэпэр мне дэлат а? :Big Grin:

----------

Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> - помимо трех драгоценностей, прибежище принимается еще и в Гуру?


Ритуальный текст, который использует Оле для дарования Прибежища, учителя упоминает ,но не  как объект Прибежища (если память не изменяет). Впрочем можете посмотреть Драгцоенное украшение освобождения. Там эта формулировка встречается.




> - если да, то обязан ли я почитать того Гуру, у которого принял прибежище (Оле Нидала)


Обязательтв типа самая вы не принимаете ,поскольку это еще не ваджраяна и вы не получаете соответствующее посвящение. Молжно относиться спокойно.




> - могу ли я в дальнейшем изменить школу?


Легко. Кровью вы не подписываетесь ни под чем. Прибежище не показывает, что вы обязаны действовать только в рамках одной школы тибетского буддизма.




> - практики каких школ можно параллельно совмещать с Карма Кагью


Всех школ тибетского буддизма (разделение на школы - умозрительное), методы дзен, тхеравады. Пока вы просто принимаете Прибежище.




> - на первом посвящении даются какие-либо практики с божествами?


При Прибежище - нет. Это не посвящение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Обязательтв типа самая вы не принимаете ,поскольку это еще не ваджраяна и вы не получаете соответствующее посвящение. Молжно относиться спокойно.


Да, достаточно почтительного отношения.

----------

Германн (02.01.2013)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мне трудно понять - зачем человеку, позиционирующему себя как "Сото, Дзёдо", принимать Прибежище в одной из школы Ваджраяны, потому что сразу же возникает вопрос "а чем не устраивает своя собственная и Учителя в ней?".

Тем более, если сразу же (еще до принятия) возникают такие мысли как "смогу ли я сменить школу", "практики каких еще школ я могу делать" или (sic!) - "должен ли я почитать того человека, который дает мне _[такую драгоценность_] как буддийское Прибежище" - с такой мотивацией и таким отношением к ламе, его дарующем, Прибежище лучше НЕ принимать. Ибо это ненадолго... 

Как правило, так и появляются на свет люди, меняющие религии, школы, Учителей и убеждения как перчатки. Судя по некоторым предыдущим высказываниям, для них это действительно "легко".

----------

Слава Эркин (21.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Всем еврэям...

Я не считаю учение Оле Нидала объективным и истинным.
Я бы с удовольствием принял прибежище у ЕС Далай Ламы,... но нет его в Челябинской области. Как бы я этого ни желал )
За сим.... пользуюсь тем, что есть "под рукой". 
Надеюсь, доступно объяснил.

----------

Joy (08.04.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Друзья, давайте без навешивания ярлыков... Махаяна - тру, Хинаяна - не тру.
Каждый выбирает свой путь.
А то... быдлячеством отдает )

----------


## Антип Байда

Прибежище можно принять и без учителя, равно как и обеты боддхисаттвы.

----------

Legba (21.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Прибежище можно принять и без учителя, равно как и обеты боддхисаттвы.


Принимал ))) 
И знаки видел )) (Но это глупо звучит на данном форуме)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Принимал ))) 
> И знаки видел )) (Но это глупо звучит на данном форуме)


Нет

----------


## Шавырин

Anthony, есть возможность принять Прибежище - принимайте !
 Остальное от лукавого  (Но это глупо звучит на данном форуме©)

----------

Aion (21.01.2012), Anthony (21.01.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (21.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> За сим.... пользуюсь тем, что есть "под рукой". Лучше принять у законно признанного ламы,


И тем не менее странно принимать Прибежище у человека, у которого вы не собираетесь учиться Дхарме. По мне так логичнее было бы в этом случае получить Прибежище перед фотографией ЕСДЛ и создать устремление получить его у квалифицированного учителя.

----------

Eternal Jew (21.01.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.01.2012), Svarog (21.01.2012), Дмитрий Белов (22.01.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (22.01.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> И тем не менее странно принимать Прибежище у человека, у которого вы не собираетесь учиться Дхарме. По мне так логичнее было бы в этом случае получить Прибежище перед фотографией ЕСДЛ и создать устремление получить его у квалифицированного учителя.


+1

----------

Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Ну что же, я не ошибся... Как и предполагалось мною выше, здесь наличествует вполне достойная мотивация  :Smilie:  (подкрепленная соответствующим состоянием ума) для принятия Прибежища  в одной из тантрических школ: "Учителя я не уважаю, Учение его считаю ложным... но Прибежище у него приму _[чтобы потом быстренько слинять]_". 

И это решение, прошу заметить присутствующих, принимается в отношении к Карма Кагью, которая как нельзя более основывается именно на доверии и уважении к Линии Передачи и к Гуру, от которого лично получаешь дар Дхармы.  Да и (замечу) сама краткая медитация "Прибежище", которую дает своим ученикам лама Оле, тесно связана с Гуру-йогой. ... Мда...

P.S. Сдается мне, из всех отписавшихся выше (замечу - в разделе "Кагью") и щедро поделившихся своими советами, нет никого, (кроме меня) кто бы относил себя к Карма Кагью, не так ли?  :Smilie:  *Вова Л.*, что, допустим, Вы могли бы сказать по этому поводу?

----------


## Антип Байда

> для принятия Прибежища  в одной из тантрических школ:


Применительно к тибетскому буддизму такое определение бессмысленно.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Извините, что неправильно выразил свою мысль... Спасибо, что поправили!  :Smilie: 

Давайте выражусь понятнее: "Принятие Прибежища в Гуру, Дэва, Дакини у мастера одной из школ Ваджраяны". Так понятнее?

----------


## Anthony

*Eternal Jew*...
Не играйте на публику. Я выразил свое мнение. Согласны Вы с ним, или нет - мне... так же близко, как до ближайшей синагоги.
Диалог окончен :Wink:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Согласен ли будущий адепт школы Карма Кагью с тем, что принимать Прибежище у одного из Учителей вышеуказанной школы, публично высказывая ему свое недоверие и неуважение... если честно - мне тоже глубоко безразлично. Ибо каждый сам зарабатывает себе последующие кармические последствия (и абсолютно волен в своем выборе).  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> Давайте выражусь понятнее: "Принятие Прибежища в Гуру, Дэва, Дакини у мастера одной из школ Ваджраяны". Так понятнее?


Нет. Что за "школы" в Важдраяне? Первый раз слышу. Знал только о линиях передач, которые напрямую с 4 мя тибетскими школами не соотносятся.

----------


## Шавырин

Сложилось впечатление, что отвечающие в теме - "не в теме", как Оле Нидал даёт Прибежище на своих лекциях .

----------


## Антип Байда

И как нам поступить с вашим сложившимся впечатлением?

----------


## Шавырин

> И как нам поступить с вашим сложившимся впечатлением?


Как хотите :Smilie:

----------


## Антип Байда

А как посоветуете? Пожалуйста.

----------


## Legba

Я тоже скажу, можно?
Усилия, которые нужно приложить, чтобы принять Прибежище (и не только) у ЕСДЛ - немалые, что говорить.
Но это вполне осуществимо. И куда проще, чем то, что переживали наши предшественники - хоть ваджраянские, хоть дзенские.
Не придется прыгать с башни, нырять в отравленное болото, никто не прищемит руку воротами и не приложит раскаленный металл к лицу.
Я думаю, у топикстартера, на самом деле, ничуть не меньше возможностей добраться до Дарамсалы, чем у сотен калмыцких/бурятских/тувинских бабушек.
А "брать чего есть" - не самая лучшая тактика, в отношении вообще любого вопроса.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.01.2012), Svarog (21.01.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Дэчен Намджрол (22.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.01.2012), Слава Эркин (21.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Нет. Что за "школы" в Важдраяне?


В мире Linux на этот вопрос дали бы достаточно распространенный, краткий и емкий ответ:  :Smilie: 




> [user@localhost ~]$ *man vajrayana*


P.S. По аналогии: а распространяться на тему, что "Прибежище _[в Ваджраяне]_ можно принять самому(!), равно как и Обеты Бодхисаттвы" - это все равно как если сидеть перед компьютером, уставившись в монитор, и упорно внушать себе "Сейчас я обновлю себе ядро операционной системы... сейчас я обновлю... Сейчас оно "волшебным образом" обновится само" - вместо того чтобы подключиться наконец-то к интернету и скачать его подписанный при помощи ЭЦП образ из сертифицированного и проверенного официального репозитория.  :Smilie:  ... Намёк понятен?

----------

Слава Эркин (21.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Антип Байда

> P.S. По аналогии: а распространяться на тему, что "Прибежище _[в Ваджраяне]_ можно принять самому(!), равно как и Обеты Бодхисаттвы" - это все равно как если сидеть перед компьютером, уставившись в монитор, и упорно внушать себе "Сейчас я обновлю себе ядро операционной системы... сейчас я обновлю... Сейчас оно "волшебным образом" обновится само" - вместо того чтобы подключиться наконец-то к интернету и скачать его подписанный при помощи ЭЦП образ из сертифицированного и проверенного официального репозитория.  ... Намёк понятен?


Намек понятен, вроде бы. Вы намекаете что Нидал дает прибежище в Важдраяне, да? Таков ваш намек?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> а распространяться на тему, что "Прибежище _[в Ваджраяне]_ можно принять самому(!), равно как и Обеты Бодхисаттвы


Ну, топикстартер может сначала принять Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях. Или создать намерение его принять. А потом, глядишь, встретит подходящего Ваджрного Учителя и примет «в Ваджраяне».

Топикстартеру: Интересно, что такое Вы сможете делать после принятия Прибежища, чего Вы не можете делать сейчас?

----------


## Антип Байда

> Топикстартеру: Интересно, что такое Вы сможете делать после принятия Прибежища, чего Вы не можете делать сейчас?


Неистово поклоняться сансарным богам, например.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> вместо того чтобы подключиться наконец-то к интернету и скачать его подписанный при помощи ЭЦП образ из сертифицированного и проверенного официального репозитория.


Оттуда качается не ядро, а бейсик с тибетскими ключевыми словами.

----------


## Антип Байда

> и не приложит раскаленный металл к лицу.


Интересно, кому прижгли? Наропе?
Также интересно, что именно прижгли, случайную кочергу, или какое нибудь скотоводческое клеймо?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не считаю учение Оле Нидала объективным и истинным.


Полагаю, это приведет к крупным внутренним противоречиям. Принимать Прибежище у того, кто Вас не устраивает в изложении Учения Будды. Думаю, Вы вряд ли сможете полностью абстрагироваться от личности, которая дает Вам Прибежище.




> Я бы с удовольствием принял прибежище у ЕС Далай Ламы,... но нет его в Челябинской области. Как бы я этого ни желал )


 Если Вы не инвалид, и у Вас есть хоть небольшая возможность подкопить немного денег - думаю, нужно поехать в то место, куда приезжают тибетские Учителя. И такие места в совершенно доступной отдаленности от Челябинска есть. Знаю, что монахи бывают в Перми и вообще гораздо ближе к Вам, чем кажется. осталось только дождаться кармической возможности и создать нужные причины. 




> За сим.... пользуюсь тем, что есть "под рукой". Лучше принять у законно признанного ламы, чем др*чить дома перед тангками в одиночку.


Сомневаюсь, что ОН - законно признанный лама, он не имеет классического буддийского образования, хотя, ему, полагаю, разрешили давать Прибежище. 

Думаю, что пользоваться тем, что "под рукой " в спешке иногда приводит к не тем результатам. Вы считаете, что после принятия Прибежиша у этого законного ламы с Вами произойдет чудо, и Вы перестанете заниматься под тханками тем, чем занимались до сих пор?

 Учиться надо. Надо тщательно исследовать, что такое Прибежище, в чем заключаются его свойства, каким образом к нему надо обращаться, Ваши обязанность в отношении Прибежища. Тем более, что Вы сами приняли Прибежище уже. 
Вы это все изучили, или идете получать Прибежище "для галочки"?Подождите случая, когда это произойдет более осознанно. Если Вы будете подготовлены, возможность получить Прибежище у того, кто также будет пользоваться Вашим доверием в изложении Учения, будет намного выше.


Отказаться никогда не поздно. Можете сказать, что пока чувствуете себя не готовым.

----------

Фил (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Сомневаюсь, что ОН - законно признанный лама, он не имеет классического буддийского образования, хотя, ему, полагаю, разрешили давать Прибежище.


А я вот сомневаюсь, что люди, не относящиеся к Карма Кагью, вообще уполномочены судить о таких делах, руководствуясь слухами, либо собственной личной неприязнью:




> 1.
> 
> *ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВО 16-Й ГЬЯЛВА КАPМАПА*
> 
> 14 янваpя 1978 года.
> 
> Вниманию всех евpопейских центpов Дхаpмы, особенно геpманских и скандинавских!
> 
> Оле и Ханна Нидал являются последователями линии Кагьюпа Буддизма Махаяны и связаны со мной связью Самайя — связью Ламы и ученика.
> ...





> 2. 
> 
> D. С. CENTRE
> RUMTEK.  SIKKrM, INDIA.
> 
> *ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВО ШАМАРПА*
> 
> Всем, кого это может касаться.
> Этим документом удостоверяется, что г-н Оле Нидал из Дании носит титул Буддийского Мастера и передаёт благословение и активность линии преемственности Карма Кагьюд.
> ...





> 3.
> 
> *УДОСТОВЕРЕНИЕ, ВЫДАННОЕ БУДДИЙСКИМИ ОБЩЕСТВАМИ ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВА ГЬЯЛВА КАРМАПЫ В ОТНОШЕНИИ ЛАМЫ ОЛЕ НИДАЛА*
> 
> С 1969 по 1981 годы Оле Нидал получил Прибежище, обеты Генйен, обет Бодхисаттвы и множество посвящений Ваджраяны и объяснений от последнего Его Святейшества XVI Гьялва Кармапы и был под его непосредственным руководством. Несколько лет Оле Нидал практиковал и интенсивно обучался в Гималаях под руководством Е.С. Кармапы. У Его Святейшества Кюнзига Шамара Ринпоче он получил длинный обет Бодхисаттвы.
> Его Святейшество лично поручил Оле Нидалу повсеместно распространять Дхарму. Он наставлял его учить с мотивацией истинного сочувствия и любящей доброты и без подключения мирских интересов. Следуя совету Его Святейшества Кармапы, Оле Нидал вложил всю свою энергию в обучение Дхарме во всем мире, часто используя ночи для переездов. Его активность также включает помощь людям в отказе от употребления наркотиков, преодолении психологических кризисов и поддержке их в ведении нормальной здоровой жизни. Чем быстрее едешь, тем сильнее ветер в лицо. Неудивительно, что Лама Оле Нидал, высокоэнергичный учитель, который совершенно не боится высказывать собственное мнение по спорным вопросам, сталкивается с сильным противодействием. Периодически он становился мишенью для всевозможных слухов. Также предпринимались попытки дискредитировать его как авторитетного учителя Дхармы.
> Похоже, причиной для этого является его непринужденный и непосредственный подход к обучению Дхарме. Он не действует «свято» и не придает много значения ношению монашеских одежд или помещению себя на пьедестал. Ламу Оле Нидала гораздо больше заботит обучение смыслу Дхармы.
> Это письмо высшего органа управления, свидетельствующее и подтверждающее квалификацию Ламы Оле Нидала, его способность и призвание к обучению Дхарме. После ухода Его Святейшества в 1981 году, Оле Нидал продолжил свою учительскую деятельность, работая еще упорнее, чем раньше. Своими постоянными усилиями он вложил больше энергии в распространение Дхармы, чем большинство учителей с Востока. В 1987 году Его Святейшество Кюнзиг Шамар Ринпоче, представляющий религиозную администрацию Е.С. Кармапы, попросил Оле Нидала следить, чтобы люди с Запада не становились религиозными фанатиками, а развивали здоровый и практический стиль на своем буддийском пути.
> Оле Нидал очень хорошо знаком с Дхармой, способен ясным образом преподносить Буддизм, поэтому его активность учителя весьма успешна. Распространяемые слухи о его квалификации или сомнения, созданные вокруг него, появляются только из-за его благотворной деятельности. Мы проверяли качество поучений Оле Нидала по записям и не нашли ничего, что не соответствовало бы учению Будды или шло в разрез с ним.
> ...





> 4. 
> 
> *ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВО ГЬЯЛВА КАРМАПА ТРИНЛЕ ТХАЙЕ ДОРДЖЕ*
> 
> 11 сентября 2006 г.
> 
> Лама Оле Нидал - один из ближайших учеников моего предшественника, квалифицированный учитель, передающий безупречное учение линии преемственности Карма Кагью. За тридцать с лишним лет неустанной работы он принес пользу многим людям, представляя глубокие методы, данные Буддой. Алмазный Путь является одним из многих течений, близких и интересных людям Запада.
> 
> Тринле Тхайе Дордже,
> ...


*Таким образом, неопровержимо доказано, что:*

1. По официальному свидетельству Оле Нидал и Ханна Нидал были личными учениками ЕС Кармапы 16-го.
2. По официальному свидетельству Оле Нидал и Ханна Нидал уполномочены ЕС Кармапой 16-м открывать новые дхарма-центры и поддерживать существующие.
3. По официальному свидетельству Оле Нидал и Ханна Нидал уполномочены ЕС Кармапой 16-м давать Дхарму и быть буддийскими наставниками.
4. По официальному свидетельству ЕС Шамарпы Оле Нидал принял от ЕС Кармапы 16-го и высших лам Кагью посвящения и поучения по Махамудре, которые соответствующим образом применял на практике.
5. По официальному свидетельству Буддийского общества Е.С. Гьялвы Кармапы Оле Нидал получил Прибежище, обеты Генйен, обет Бодхисаттвы и множество посвящений Ваджраяны и объяснений от Его Святейшества 16-го Гьялва Кармапы и был под его непосредственным руководством. Несколько лет Оле Нидал практиковал и интенсивно обучался в Гималаях под руководством Е.С. Кармапы. У Его Святейшества Кюнзига Шамара Ринпоче он получил длинный обет Бодхисаттвы.
6. Его Святейшество Кармапа 16-й лично поручил Оле Нидалу повсеместно распространять Дхарму.
7. Оле Нидал официально признан в качестве квалифицированного буддийского учителя ЕС Кармапой 17-м.

Вложение 8237

Вложение 8238

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Павел Ш. (12.08.2012), Сауди (22.05.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мне трудно понять - зачем человеку, позиционирующему себя как "Сото, Дзёдо", принимать Прибежище в одной из школы Ваджраяны, потому что сразу же возникает вопрос "а чем не устраивает своя собственная и Учителя в ней?".


Вы уверены, что ритуал дарования Прибежища не махаянский? Если да, то вы этот ритуал точно не знаете. Спрашивается  - зачем писать то, о чём представления нет?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Энтони, мой Вам мини-совет. Разберитесь, зачем именно Вам нужно Прибежище. Если Вы хотите начать практиковать, чтобы приносить пользу живым существам, то в данном случае совершенно непонятно зачем вам прибежище Карма Кагью, если, исходя из Ваших слов, Вы не готовы признать Оле Нидала своим гуру (ведь именно от него Вы получите передачу на Нендро и именно с ним Вы будете советоваться в ближайшие годы, что будете практиковать). В таком случае ищите того, кому доверяете и поезжайте на его учения. 
А вообще сходите на лекцию Оле, послушайте, что он говорит и уже на месте определитесь. Главное только "за компанию" Прибежище не принимайте, ну или с недоверием к Ламе, как Вы сами собрались  :Smilie:

----------

Joy (26.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (22.01.2012), Слава Эркин (21.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Дааа... большую тему развезли )))
Всех цитировать не стану. Ибо много, чего процитировать охота ) 
Просто скажу:
- Прибежище мне нужно для того, чтобы практиковать учение Будды. Возможно даже и в Дзене  :Wink:  И я не считаю, что приняв прибежище в Ваджраяне, я стану неполноценным Дзен-буддистом.... или Амидаистом  :Smilie: 
Если Лама Оле дает прибежище, то почему бы мне его не принять? Если человек действительно уполномочен его давать, почему мне этим не воспользоваться? 
В чем противоречие? В добавлении одной строчки про Гуру? Но ведь моим Гуру может быть и ЕС Далай Лама. Я слушаю его учения, я следую его наставлениям. Гуру? Гуру!

Никакого неуважения я не высказывал. Оле идет своим путем и "Бог ему судья"  :Big Grin:  Каждый учитель вносит в учение что-то свое. ЕСДЛ - свое, Оле - свое. И каждый несет одно учение, но в разных формулировках. Со своими плюсами и минусами. Другой вопрос - у кого минусов больше.

При всем моем уважении к Оле Нидалу и к проделанной им работе - не могу я видеть в нем своего Гуру. 
И при принятии Прибежища мне будет проще представить ЕСДЛ, чем Ламу Оле. И никакого неуважения в этом нет. Ибо все идет от одного - Будды.

P.S. Одна только исламофобия чего стоит. Не имеет права учитель говорить такое открыто. Я сам не люблю Ислам и его представителей. Но будучи педагогом и находясь в школе я делал детям замечание, когда они называли одноклассника "ч*рка". Это элементарные светские вещи. И человек, носящий звание учитель - должен нести за это ответственность.

----------

Aion (21.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Энтони. Поскольку Вы, похоже, решились уже на такой шаг. отговаривать Вас нет смысла. Судя по вопросам в первом посту, о Прибежище Вы еще узнали недостаточно. 

За любыми услугами надо обращаться к правильному специалисту, которому Вы доверяете. Вы не дадите лечить ни себя, ни Вашу семью врачу, в котором сомневаетесь, потому что у вас нет гарантий, что он нанесет урон. Не позволите везти Вас водителю, в котором сомневаетесь, не последуете за проводником, в котором сомневаетесь. Может, они и хорошие специалисты, но ВЫ В НИХ СОМНЕВАЕТЕСЬ. И представлять, что вас оперирует лучший в городе хирург, когда вы лежите на столе другого, думаю, не сделает операцию более качественной.

Точно также Вы не станете рассказывать о своих глубоких семейных проблемах первому встречному. А на принятие Прибежища вы должны идти с полностью открытым сердцем, искренне. А иначе Вы будете смотреть в лицо человеку, у которого принимаете Прибежище, и скрывать от него, что вы в нем сомневаетесь. Это недопустимый фактор в таком важном деле. То, Что вы сможете увидеть в нем Гуру, и суть Трех Драгоценностей, - очень сложно. даже, если вы будете представлять в его лице ЕСДЛ, Вы все равно ведь принимаете Прибежище у Оле. 

Вы рассуждаете примерно так - приму Прибежище, а там видно будет. Но, как видно, Вы решили уже напрочь, и поэтому вся эта дискуссия не имеет смысла. 

В любом случае, если любой лама дает повод для усомнения в его чистом подходе к Дхарме, лучше, наврно выбрать того, за кем никогда не было замечено никаких нарушений.

Но, вероятно, мы - не Вы, и поэтому, возможно, у Вас все будет иначе, и ритуал принятия Прибежища Вам нужен поскорее в какой угодно форма, и это поможет Вам в практике. Так что - удачи.

----------

Anthony (30.01.2012), Александр Кеосаян (06.07.2012), Слава Эркин (21.01.2012), Фил (23.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема перешла в оффтопик и закрывается.

----------

Aion (21.01.2012), Anthony (30.01.2012), Eternal Jew (21.01.2012), Joy (26.01.2012), Svarog (21.01.2012), Дмитрий Белов (22.01.2012), Слава Эркин (21.01.2012), Шавырин (21.01.2012)

----------

